# Green Lynx Spider Care?



## JoP (May 28, 2018)

Looking for tips on how to care for a Green Lynx Spider (_P. viridans_). I'm guessing their husbandry isn't that different from other true spiders, but I haven't been able to find any care guides and would love tips if anyone has any to offer. I'd also love tips on prey to feed, because mine is too big for fruit flies, but too small for most crickets. I'm ordering house flies to start, but if anyone has other suggestions I'll take them. Thanks!

Edit: Edited the latin name; I mixed up my green jumper and green lynx.


----------



## The Snark (May 28, 2018)

The sum total of my Lynx knowledge: Then and Crab spiders will take on anything. Jump a bumblebee, no problem, and off they fly. Probably jump low flying birds now and then.


----------



## chanda (May 29, 2018)

Lynx spiders are super easy to take care of. I've always just popped 'em into 32 oz deli cups with the ventilated "bug lids" and a few sprigs of California buckwheat (one of the plants they seem to favor out here) or some other shrubs to climb on. The plants will eventually dry out and die, but they don't seem to care. I feed them crickets - usually small to medium sized, depending on the size of the cricket and the size of the spider, and I also give them a quick spritz of water several times a week. They can easily take down crickets that are just as big as they are (or even just a smidge bigger). Substrate doesn't really matter - I've used everything from coco fiber to dirt to paper towel to no substrate at all. They spend pretty much all their time up top anyway. If you have a wild-caught female, there's a good chance that she'll be gravid, in which case she'll most likely lay her egg sack on the underside of the lid or up at the top of the plants. When the babies hatch out, they can be fed fruit flies - and will also eat each other. They don't really have any special heat or humidity requirements - just room temperature and ambient humidity are fine.


----------



## JoP (May 29, 2018)

chanda said:


> Lynx spiders are super easy to take care of. I've always just popped 'em into 32 oz deli cups with the ventilated "bug lids" and a few sprigs of California buckwheat (one of the plants they seem to favor out here) or some other shrubs to climb on. The plants will eventually dry out and die, but they don't seem to care. I feed them crickets - usually small to medium sized, depending on the size of the cricket and the size of the spider, and I also give them a quick spritz of water several times a week. They can easily take down crickets that are just as big as they are (or even just a smidge bigger). Substrate doesn't really matter - I've used everything from coco fiber to dirt to paper towel to no substrate at all. They spend pretty much all their time up top anyway. If you have a wild-caught female, there's a good chance that she'll be gravid, in which case she'll most likely lay her egg sack on the underside of the lid or up at the top of the plants. When the babies hatch out, they can be fed fruit flies - and will also eat each other. They don't really have any special heat or humidity requirements - just room temperature and ambient humidity are fine.


Thanks for the detailed info. I've got it in a similar setup with an artificial plant, although it's currently hanging on a drag line it's adhered to the wall of the enclosure. I've offered it a few prey items, and it hasn't eaten so far, but we'll see if it takes to anything.


----------

